# Missing a new Axminster catalogue ? worry no more.....



## Rhossydd (14 Jan 2016)

For turners that might miss the entertainment of browsing a new Axminster catalogue this year (there won't be any more), have a look at Style and Bates latest catalogue; http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/

It's really well produced with more to read that just boring tool descriptions, it's even got some simple projects explained in a section at the back. Overall more interesting than the latest Woodturning magazine _and_ their catalogue is free. 

It's certainly ensured I'll make the trip down there to pick up some more timber later this year. A company worth supporting.


----------



## monkeybiter (14 Jan 2016)

I've been to Stiles and Bates a couple of times when in the area, they are really lovely people, friendly and welcoming and will offer a cup of tea as well. Loads of stock too.
I highly recommend a visit.


----------



## Dalboy (14 Jan 2016)

And always have seats for the wives to sit down as well as a nice warm fire on those cold days. I am a little more fortunate in that they are only just down the road 18 miles


----------



## Sheptonphil (14 Jan 2016)

Had a S&B catalogue through the letterbox last week. Still reading the articles today. 

Good bog time reading for sure. 

Their reveals of the new Record lathes should just about kill the sales of old stock in some stores. Going to mt2 for a start on the larger ones. 

Phil


----------



## Rorschach (14 Jan 2016)

No more axminster catalogue, I loved sitting down and looking through that, much better than online


----------



## Honest John (14 Jan 2016)

+1 for the Stiles and Bates catalogue. Always been a good read, and damn nice people to do business with, although mine has always been by post. I shall miss the AXY catalogue all the same. I find their search engine tedious often finding hundreds of non related (seemingly) items and struggling to find the one you want! I find it is easier to find things on line by navigating through the menus rare than searching the site. I for ne would happily pay for their catalogue if it was an option. Maplins have done this with their electronics (less so these days) catalogues that I have bought for over 20 years.


----------



## Rorschach (15 Jan 2016)

The most essential catalogue for me (MSC J&L Industrial) have also stopped doing a catalogue, considering what they sell I think this is bad idea, their website is complicated and poorly designed, I always ordered using the catalogue to get my ref number and then type that direct into the site. Trying to search for the best price on a 150mm long 1.5mm split point high helix twist drill is nigh on imposible, with the catalogue it was easily done with a cuppa.


----------



## NazNomad (15 Jan 2016)

Lovely, just requested one. Combined with the StewMac catalogue that should keep me busy on the toilet for many months.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Jan 2016)

Just got mine today - an excellent bit of reference.


----------



## SVB (20 Jan 2016)

phil.p":s6t4veff said:


> Just got mine today - an excellent bit of reference.



Ditto, it would be interesting to see their catalog request stats - I wonder if you could infer the date APTC stopped printing!

S


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (21 Jan 2016)

Soft, strong and thoroughly absorbent


----------

